# I have a way to slime Presta stems



## chad68 (Aug 1, 2011)

*I have a different way to slime Presta tubes*

Hey guys,

I've searched and read/seen different ways people have been putting slime into their Presta valved tubes. One clever idea I came across was using an old floor pump and putting the Slime into the pump, reinstal piston and forcing it in that way. Neat idea but I imagine it makes a big mess with the pump and hose and a pain to clean. Also you would have to force it through the head of the pump and the Presta valve. My setup has a clear shot all the way to the tube valve for both the air and the Slime to travel.

So I was trying to brainstorm something up, that was based on forcing the thick Slime through the tiny Presta stem. What I made is an 'inline' Slime container that you put the Slime in. It stands vertical to prevent any air bubbles in the system. Pour the Slime into the container, install the end and plug into the pump head.

Yes I know you can buy the tubes pre Slimed. Slime has a shelf life of 2 years. So with that I say one year tops, since companies like to exagerate their claims. I have never seen a born on date on the Slime tubes I have bought. I have no idea how long those tubes sat on a LBS shelf and how bad they are dried out, so I Slim my own. On a Schrader valve easy, Presta not so much.

I will put up the pics on Monday morning. It may even be possible to force the Slime past a Presta that still has the valve installed in the stem. The thing I made should be able to handle 120 PSI. I tested it on a Schrader valve to 75-80 PSI already and worked as planned. I know what I bought and I know it can take 120 PSI with no issues. If 120 PSI is enough to force Slime past the installed Presta valve, then that would be cool but I have a feeling Slime is too thick to get passed the valve without removing it, even at 120 PSI. No biggie just find the tubes that you can remove the valves on the easy way (without having to cut the tips and drop valve down into tube). I think slimed Presta road tubes have removable valves, if so I will just use those since the easy removable valved tubes are hard to come buy locally.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Stans sealant is much easier to use imo. No MacGyvering necessary.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

woodys737 said:


> Stans sealant is much easier to use imo. No MacGyvering necessary.


/\ This.

Frankly, I don't bother with any sealant in any of my tubes, except for tubulars...


----------



## chad68 (Aug 1, 2011)

I was under the impression Stans is only for tubeless tires. I use tubes, hence the ghetto setup. Going tubeless is something I might try in the future if I'm not happy with other alternatives.

This is a pic of the end I attach to the pump. The other end also has the black hose coming off the other hose barb. The hose that slides over the Presta stem, fits very snuggly over the stem. I imagine the all threaded stems are the same diameter as well. I tested this on a smooth stemed presta and with no hose clamp on the end to make it grip the stem tighter. With no hose clamp it stayed on until 80 PSI, when the force caused by the PSI inside the tube popped it off the stem. Using another small hose clamp (like pictured) or holding it in place on the stem, it stayed on the stem until my pump maxed out at 120PSI.

Pictured parts... Pictured is the end that goes to the pump. I have a Schrader/Presta adapter on there because my cheap pump doesn't work on the Presta hole but works fine on Schraders and Presta if I use the adapter.

A.. Schrader/Presta adapter. 
B.. Smooth Presta stem I cut off of a tube (no valve inside).
C.. small hose clamp
D.. Automotive high grade (fiber reinforced) hose. Inside diameter is a smidge less that the outside diamter of a Presta stem.
E.. Hose barb. Barb size is a hair larger than the outside dia of the presta stem. Creates a nice tight fit even without the hose clamps. You could buy these barbs in brass as well but $$ and overkill. Outside dia of the hose end is 3/4".
F.. 1-1.25" hose clamp
G.. Some kind of reinforced hose, don't know the tech name for it but all major hardware stores stock it. Outside diamter is 1", inside diametr is 3/4". The 3/4" hose barb fitting is a snug fit so much, that you can turn/thread it into the hose like or you can push it really hard. This large diameter tube (1 foot long) is the tube that holds the Slime. Should hold more Slime than I need.

Monday I'm going to see how it works. I'm going to try it first by seeing if I can force it past a Presta with the valve core still in the stem. I have already tested it at 120 PSI and I'm looking at it this way. I'm sure if you have 120 PSI in a tube with a ton of Slime in it and you release air at the valve, like you're loweing your air pressure and the valve were in the 6:00 position, that the Slime would shoot out the valve like a volcano. So in theory if 120 PSi shoots Slime out past an installed valve, 120 PSI should force it in.

Any questions or flames welcome, I'm a big boy (Clyde) lol...



,


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

What you're doing is perfectly fine. I'm lazy so I just use Stans which is fine for tubes, tubeless, or tubular. Plus to be effective I think you need to use a bit more (by weight) of Slime than Stans as it is more viscous. I really like to keep the wheel system as light as possible but that's just me. Like Rob I only use it in my tubulars.


----------



## Ian45 (Jun 10, 2011)

Man yeah I have had trouble trying to put slime in presta tubes. It was a real mess and I finally gave up. I am waiting to see how your setup works. It would be nice to have an easy effective option for filling presta tubes. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Question. Forgive my ignorance but is the benefit from the slime worth this? I hate flats as much as anyone (maybe more given my low mechanical ability) but this seems a lot of trouble.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

NJBiker72 said:


> Question. Forgive my ignorance but is the benefit from the slime worth this? I hate flats as much as anyone (maybe more given my low mechanical ability) but this seems a lot of trouble.


It depends on you, really.

I only use sealant in my tubies, mainly because I don't really want to deal with having to strip off a tire and put another one on in the middle of a ride. I don't bother with regular clinchers, since I carry a tube and patches.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

robdamanii said:


> It depends on you, really.
> 
> I only use sealant in my tubies, mainly because I don't really want to deal with having to strip off a tire and put another one on in the middle of a ride. I don't bother with regular clinchers, since I carry a tube and patches.


Guess I was more or less asking how effective it is at preventing flats. I mean if it really works, I'd use it even on clinchers since flats are at best a PITA.


----------



## Bridgestone (Sep 6, 2007)

Stan's sells a syringe for $10.00 at Performance that has a fitting that will screw onto a presta adapter or a schraeder valve.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

NJBiker72 said:


> Guess I was more or less asking how effective it is at preventing flats. I mean if it really works, I'd use it even on clinchers since flats are at best a PITA.


All depends on the kind of flat. Punctures it works reasonably well, slashes in the tube or pinch flats, it doesn't seem to work as well.

IMLE of using it in tubes, anyway.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2007)

If you unthread the retaining nut at the top of the stem (use pliers) you can then push the stem into the tube. Slime away straight from the bottle. Though as others have said stans is easier to get in. Once it's all loaded up push the stem back in place and then screw the valve nut back in place. I did a batch of about 20 tubes 1 year. 2 oz of stans per road tube.


----------



## chad68 (Aug 1, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> If you unthread the retaining nut at the top of the stem (use pliers) you can then push the stem into the tube. Slime away straight from the bottle. Though as others have said stans is easier to get in. Once it's all loaded up push the stem back in place and then screw the valve nut back in place. I did a batch of about 20 tubes 1 year. 2 oz of stans per road tube.



Yep. 

I made this gizmo to see if it's possible to slime a Presta tube without dealing with removing the valve. I'm gonna try it out on Friday and I'll let you guys know how it goes.

I'm really curious to see if 120 PSI is enough to force Slime through a Presta valve or not. If it fails, it will still make it easier to Slime tubes and no way for it to leak (mess).


----------



## Bridgestone (Sep 6, 2007)

chad68 said:


> Yep.
> 
> I made this gizmo to see if it's possible to slime a Presta tube without dealing with removing the valve. I'm gonna try it out on Friday and I'll let you guys know how it goes.
> 
> I'm really curious to see if 120 PSI is enough to force Slime through a Presta valve or not. If it fails, it will still make it easier to Slime tubes and no way for it to leak (mess).


Do it outside with safety glasses


----------



## chad68 (Aug 1, 2011)

Drum roll please HA!

I don't know if it would have worked because I screwed up on a simple dumb mistake 

The small black hose that slips over the Presta stem on the tube, was not pushed down enough on the stem. Then when I put the hose clamp on to keep it from popping off the stem under PSI, the clamp ended up being tightened down directly over the tip of stem and the threaded lock nut on the valve. In other words I clamped down directly over where the Slime/air would have entered into the stem. I had it up to 100 PSI and it didn't budge. After I removed the black hose, I found out what happened.

That small black hose is a very snug fit. had I sprayed it with WD40 first, it would have slid on much easier and I would have slide it down more. So anywhooo when I went to slide that black hose off the stem, it took the valve out with it because of where it was clamped. I had to sacrafice this 2nd tube, as I needed the valve anyway but I'm going to hold off till this weekend to try it on the tubes on my bike. I have a Schrader tube I'm going to try it in first before I go after the Presta stems.

After the valve came out with the hose, I decided to see how easy it would go in with no valve since it was now MIA. It took I think 10 PSI or less. I still think this gizmo may work with the valves in place but I just made a dumb move.

Going to rig it up for the Schrader valve now and see what happens.


----------



## chad68 (Aug 1, 2011)

Didn't mean to leave this thread hangin'. 

I tried it again today and it don't work. Had it up to 110 PSI and it just refuses to force the Slime past the valve. Oh well it was a fun project to screw around with. I did see some cotton fibers in the opening of the valve stem. I guess Slime works a little too well.


----------

